# Freizeitgilde gesucht



## Simana (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

 WoW kenne ich seit Release, raiden war ich lang genug darum suche ich nun eine Freizeitgilde der besonderen Art.

 Die Erwachsenengilde Ü30-x.
 WoW ist Freizeit für mich und nichts anderes. Meine Prioritäten liegen definitiv im Rl.
 D.h. nicht das eine Charakterausstattung und schwierige Ingame-Aufgaben ignoriert werden ;-)
 Jedoch im gesunden Verhältnis.

 Wichtig ist mir grundsätzlich die Gildengemeinschaft, bestehend aus erwachsenen netten und höflichen Membern welche verstehen das WoW ein Spiel ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Nun hoffe ich auf eine interessante Antwort vom Server Aman'Thul.
 Unter Umständen bin ich auch für einen Transfer bereit....da muss eine Gilde aber schon sehr viel Klasse mitbringen ;-),

 In diesem Sinne,

 Gruß,
 S.

 Ps: Ach ja, spiele Allianz.


----------



## Jinnah (4. Juli 2009)

Nunja, eine Antwort kommt, aber leider von Shattrath ;-)

Dennoch, wenn Interesse besteht, kannst du dich ja gerne mal mit nem low Twink bei uns melden.
Einfach die Gilde mal im /who eingeben und wen anschreiben, du wirst dann sicher an die richtigen Ansprechpartner geleitet.

Du kannst dir auch gerne mal unseren Suche Artikel hier anschauen unter
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104931

Sollte von deinen Wünschen her alles passen, bis vllt. auf das Altersspektrum, wobei wir dennoch darauf achten Member mit erwachsenem Verhalten zu haben.

Ich hoffe man hört von einander.
lG Jinnah


----------



## Centaurus_X3 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Simana,



Simana schrieb:


> WoW kenne ich seit Release, raiden war ich lang genug darum suche ich nun eine Freizeitgilde der besonderen Art.
> 
> Die Erwachsenengilde Ü30-x.
> WoW ist Freizeit für mich und nichts anderes. Meine Prioritäten liegen definitiv im Rl.
> ...



Genau so eine Gilde suche ich auch schon lange...

Mein RL, also meine Familie, Freunde, Job, ...,  sind mir viel wichtiger als WOW. Viel Zeit zum Raiden bleibt mir da nicht, wobei mir lila Items aber auch nicht so wichtig sind.

Sehr viel wichtiger ist der (gemeinsame) Spass am Spiel und eine freundliche Gilde mit erwachsenen Leuten. 

Wenn Du so eine Gilde gefunden hast, sag mir bitte Bescheid, ich komme dann auch vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, ich spiele eine Magierin, Level 80, und bin auf dem Server Area 52. Für eine Gilde, wie oben beschrieben, würde ich aber auch den Server wechseln...


Viele Grüße
B.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinnah (6. Juli 2009)

wie gesagt, könnt euch euch ja mal bei mir melden.
Evtl kann man sich ja mal auf in TS Gespräch treffen.

lG Jinnah


----------



## Crailiele (6. Juli 2009)

also der Pakt der Nacht auf dem RvD ist so eine Freizeitgilde, nichts muss aber alles kann.. passieren
Wir sind eine kleine Gemeinschaft von Rollenspieler (kann man- muss man aber nicht sein)
einige von uns haben Familie und Arbeit so das wir meistens erst ab 22/23 Uhr online sind 
am WE sind wir oft in Naxx unterwegs unter der Woche hin und wieder in Heros
Bei uns herscht der Grundsatz "RL geht vor"
falls du da deinen Char hast melde dich einfach ingame bei Silanea, Kalessin oder Icebeard


----------



## mimaha1971 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden habe sind hier zwei Spieler die eine nette Gilde suchen.
Wir sind die Gilde Unikate auf dem Server Durotan, leider nicht euer, aber von den Sachen die
euch wichtig sind können wir euch sicher alles bieten was ihr sucht.
Der alters Durchschnitt liegt um die 30 Jahre bei uns aber auch die jüngeren wissen sich zu
benehmen worauf wir grossen Wert legen denn vielen ist es wichtiger auch mal im TS einfach
nur Rumzualbern, genauso laufen auch Naxx Raid´s bei uns was wir noch nicht mal auf 10er
clear haben, aber das stört auch keinen wir Versuchen es einfach und wenn es klappt gut wenn
nicht dann eben nicht.

http://unikate.gaming-day.de/viewnews.php

seht euch doch einfach mal die Hp an wenn es euch zusagt können wir gern einmal im TS ein 
nettes Gespräch führen.

Bis denne euer Mim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir die Allianzgilde La vita é bella sind auf dem Server Rexxar zu Hause. Sollte für Euch ein Serverwechsel in Frage kommen schaut doch mal hier vorbei:
www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de

Wir sind eine Freizeit Gilde mit Mindestaufnahmealter ab 25 Jahren. Unsere meisten Mitglieder sind um die 30 J. alt und älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir veranstalten neben dem *normalen* Spiel (Instanzen Raids nach Lust und Laune) auch Funevents wie z.B. Zwergenrennen, Starndpartys, Modenschauen etc.. d.h. wir jagen nicht nur Lila Items nach sondern versuchen möglichst viel Spass zu haben. Wir sind eine kleine familiäre Gilde und haben nicht vor eine grosse Massengilde zu werden.

Aus diesem Grunde haben wir auch auf dem gleichen Server eine Hordengilde mit dem Ziel gemeinsam nochmal ganz von vorne anzufangen. 
Es macht sehr viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Sollte einer von Euch interesse haben würde ich mich sehr freuen von Euch zu hören.

LG Nellas


----------



## Sakomen (6. Juli 2009)

Simana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> WoW kenne ich seit Release, raiden war ich lang genug darum suche ich nun eine Freizeitgilde der besonderen Art.
> 
> ...




Hallo, zufällig bin ich auf deine Gildensuche gestoßen, ich bin gerade dabei auf Aman'Thul Allianzseite  eine Freizeitgilde zu gründen, momentan sind wir 2 Aktive member. Wie gesagt wir fangen jetzt erst an. 
Wenn du intresse hast kannst Du dich ja mal am Abend melden bei mir. 
Die Gilde heisst Insignia und mein Charname ist Miros.

Würde mich freuen.

PS: Bin 29 Jahre jung, wegen dem Altersschnitt Ü30 ! Pass ich ja fast schon rein !


----------



## Lot1 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo

"Die Engel der Allianz" auf Ambossar könnten genau das sein, was du suchst. Wir sind alle über 30, unsere Prioritäten liegen auch ganz klar im RL. Aber auch im Spiel reden wir oft übers RL. Neben dem normalen rumdaddeln machen wir 5er Inis. Wir haben gerade erst nen großen Schnitt hinter uns. Ich hab den Spielern, die eine völlig andere Grundeinstellung hatten und eine Bewegung in Richtung Raidgilde in Gang gesetzt hatten, nahegelegt, eine eigene Gilde zu gründen. Nun suchen wir wieder Mitglieder, die uns mit ihrem Freud und Leid bereichern. 
Bei Interesse einfach hier eine PN schicken.

Gruß
Lotos


----------

